# Wing Chun Book Information



## Karen (Nov 15, 2016)

Just starting this thread to see if anyone in the community can shed some light on a couple of books that I have. 
I've been researching some of my collection and as of yet have found next to no information on my "Wooden Dummy Techniques" part 1 and 2 (1976 & 1977) Both written by Chun Yip and Jing Yip, it's my understanding that these were printed in these years and then, there after combined into one book "116 Wing Tsun Dummy Techniques as Demonstrated by Grand Master Yip Man".

Can anyone verify this or has anyone else come across these books?  

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## KPM (Nov 16, 2016)

^^^ I've had this book for a long time.  But I wasn't aware that it started out as 2 different books that were later combined, or that Ip Ching had anything to do with it.  This was actually a book put out by Leung Ting.  It took photos from old 8mm footage of Ip Man going through the forms shortly before his death, and supplemented missing parts of the sequence with photos of Ip Chun.


----------



## Karen (Nov 18, 2016)

That is the book edited by Leung Ting and the author is said to be Yip Chun. It's very hard to find much information on the original books which were written by Ip Man's sons and translated by Arthur Chan..... These are the ones I'm talking about.


----------



## KPM (Nov 18, 2016)

^^^^^ Yes, interesting!  I haven't seen those before or even mentioned until you posted here.  Must have been a very limited printing run.


----------



## Karen (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks for the reply KPM, as I said previously, I haven't found much information about them or anyone that has seen then either. I'll keep looking though. 
Always interesting find the origins of these types of books....definitely up there with some great titles I have!


----------



## KPM (Nov 19, 2016)

I have a pretty good collection myself.  One of my prized books is the one by Rolf Clausnitzer.  One of the first Wing Chun books published.


----------



## wckf92 (Nov 19, 2016)

KPM said:


> I have a pretty good collection myself.  One of my prized books is the one by Rolf Clausnitzer.  One of the first Wing Chun books published.



Title?


----------



## Bonesetter (Nov 19, 2016)

I know Rolf well.. stay tuned for more from him


----------



## KPM (Nov 19, 2016)

wckf92 said:


> Title?



"Wing Chun Kung Fu"   by Rolph Clausnitzer in collaboration with Greco Wong,  Crompton 1969

Another early series that I have is:

"Secret Techniques of Wing Chun Kung Fu" Vol 1, 2, & 3  by K.T. Chao and J.E. Weakland,  Crompton 1976

Crompton was a publisher from London.   All 4 of the books were printed in the UK.


----------



## wckf92 (Nov 19, 2016)

KPM said:


> "Wing Chun Kung Fu"   by Rolph Clausnitzer in collaboration with Greco Wong,  Crompton 1969
> 
> Another early series that I have is:
> 
> ...



Cool...thank you!


----------



## Vajramusti (Nov 19, 2016)

Bonesetter said:


> I know Rolf well.. stay tuned for more from him


 -----------------------------------------------------Please say hello to Rolf for me.All four books mentioned by KPM
ar worth keeping in one's library.


----------



## Karen (Nov 20, 2016)

KPM said:


> I have a pretty good collection myself.  One of my prized books is the one by Rolf Clausnitzer.  One of the first Wing Chun books published.


Yes KPM, I have that one too.... 
Jesse Glover's "Bruce Lee" and "Bruce Lee's Non-Classical Gung Fu" (both first editions) are both favourites in my collection.


----------



## Viper5194 (Mar 13, 2018)

Karen said:


> Just starting this thread to see if anyone in the community can shed some light on a couple of books that I have.
> I've been researching some of my collection and as of yet have found next to no information on my "Wooden Dummy Techniques" part 1 and 2 (1976 & 1977) Both written by Chun Yip and Jing Yip, it's my understanding that these were printed in these years and then, there after combined into one book "116 Wing Tsun Dummy Techniques as Demonstrated by Grand Master Yip Man".
> 
> Can anyone verify this or has anyone else come across these books?
> ...




Karen, just happened upon this post while searching Google. I realize it's an old post but I too have these books and did a bit of research on them. Arthur Chan was a student of Ip Man as well as the editor of this book. The part one of the book was limited due to the majority of them being destroyed in a flood, in the garage of Arthur Chan.  As I was told, maybe 10 to 12 copies survived the flood. I obtained my first copy of part 1 from a Neuro surgeon out of Michigan who trained for a short time under Arthur Chan, and was given a copy of part 1 as payment for him helping Arthur clean up the flooded garage. The seller of my book actually threw boxes of part 1 away due to flood damage. I believe the story to be true based on minimal water damage to my first copy and rusty staples holding the binding together. 

About two years after obtaining my first copy, I sourced a second part one off Amazon by chance. It too had rusty staples and minimal water damage. I also later was able to obtain a part 2. Just as in your pictures.

I continued and still do to this day, to search for more info. I found a review of these two books online stating the were one of the three earliest books sets to be released in the US on wing chun and are nearly as rare as an original copy of Bruce Lee's Gungfu which sells for 5 to 10k us dollars. That should tell you what a treasure these are to own. You quit possibly have one of only three paired sets of these books that I've seen. I have two part 1, and one part 2 copies. You have a set, and ive only seen one other set sell on eBay years ago for a rather large dollar figure. Hang onto them. They are true rarities.

Wing Chun Wooden Dummy Techniques

Link to write up I found online about these books.


----------



## Karen1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Viper5194 said:


> Karen, just happened upon this post while searching Google. I realize it's an old post but I too have these books and did a bit of research on them. Arthur Chan was a student of Ip Man as well as the editor of this book. The part one of the book was limited due to the majority of them being destroyed in a flood, in the garage of Arthur Chan.  As I was told, maybe 10 to 12 copies survived the flood. I obtained my first copy of part 1 from a Neuro surgeon out of Michigan who trained for a short time under Arthur Chan, and was given a copy of part 1 as payment for him helping Arthur clean up the flooded garage. The seller of my book actually threw boxes of part 1 away due to flood damage. I believe the story to be true based on minimal water damage to my first copy and rusty staples holding the binding together.
> 
> About two years after obtaining my first copy, I sourced a second part one off Amazon by chance. It too had rusty staples and minimal water damage. I also later was able to obtain a part 2. Just as in your pictures.
> 
> ...




Hi Viper5194, 

Thank you so much for taking the time to respond. I found your information very interesting and I definitely realise that these two little books are rarities. Part 1 of my set doesn't have any water damage to the cover or any of the pages, but the staples are a bit rusted. I'm not sure if that is due to age or not though. 
I have previously read the write up you linked as it is pretty much the only information that I have found on the internet.

I was lucky enough to get these in my fathers extensive collection that he passed along to me and I love them! I have many first edition books from many different styles and arts but these are my favourite and most elusive when it comes to learning more about their origins. And I've always wondered how they ended up on the east coast of Australia! 

I'll keep searching and hopefully learn much more!

Thanks again


----------



## Tomg8 (May 30, 2018)

I bought my book (the foil cover in the photo Karen posted) from Arthur Chan.  He had a school in Amherst, MA where I learned and eventually taught.  When the school close I went into TKD for a while, but missed Wing Chun.  I went out to AZ for a seminar by Grandmaster Leung Ting at  the US Wing Tsun headquarters.  I was told to bring my old uniform with me if I had it, I did. Sifu recognized it and acknowledged the teacher from the Chinese school.  He asked who my teacher was and when I mentioned Arthur Chan, he became excited and asked where he was as Ip Man's sons were looking for him, and I don't think it was in his favor.  Something about the photo's in the book.  I did receive a letter from him to say hello and he was in LA. I see on another board there's a couple of people from the old school, but couldn't make contact.


----------



## Bino TWT (Jun 14, 2018)

I have the ebook if anyone would care to download it


----------



## wckf92 (Jun 14, 2018)

Bino TWT said:


> I have the ebook if anyone would care to download it



I would!


----------



## Bino TWT (Jun 14, 2018)

wckf92 said:


> I would!



OK, let me figure out how to post it here


----------



## Bino TWT (Jun 14, 2018)

Try this:
116 Wing Chun Dummy Techniques.pdf


----------



## wckf92 (Jun 14, 2018)

Bino TWT said:


> Try this:
> 116 Wing Chun Dummy Techniques.pdf



Thanks!!!


----------



## Bino TWT (Jun 14, 2018)

No problem.


----------



## geezer (Jun 15, 2018)

Bino TWT said:


> Try this:
> 116 Wing Chun Dummy Techniques.pdf



Yeah,_ this _is a different book showing the 116 movement dummy form as taught by Leung Ting's WT organization. Really,_ it was put together by Leung Ting_, even though Yip Chun is listed as the author, and is shown in a a few pictures posing on the dummy interspersed with the old photos of his father, GM Yip Man, in order to fill out the longer 116 movement set. Also, a few movements in the sequence have been altered from the way Leung Ting actually taught them.

Nevertheless, it's closer to the way I learned the form from LT that anything else out there, including the little blue book he sells showing himself doing the 116 movement form. That one has smaller, fuzzier photos, and like the earlier bronze-colored book mentioned above, also has some altered sections. Different ones. Those old Chinese sifus are really cagey that way!


----------



## Bino TWT (Jun 15, 2018)

Geezer do you have any of the books on the Chi Sao sections?


----------



## geezer (Jun 15, 2018)

Bino TWT said:


> Geezer do you have any of the books on the Chi Sao sections?


Just the ones by Leung Ting purchased through Wing Lam Enterprises. They don't really do me all that much good. I'm not great at translating information from books to physical action. I generally do better looking at my own notes. And I'd love to have some good video of the chi-sau sections as we do them, but nothing beats good training partners. And that's been a problem. Especially with WT politics...

Never heard of another sport or activity where if you train with a different coach nobody will play with you!


----------



## Bino TWT (Jul 1, 2018)

geezer said:


> Just the ones by Leung Ting purchased through Wing Lam Enterprises. They don't really do me all that much good. I'm not great at translating information from books to physical action. I generally do better looking at my own notes. And I'd love to have some good video of the chi-sau sections as we do them, but nothing beats good training partners. And that's been a problem. Especially with WT politics...
> 
> Never heard of another sport or activity where if you train with a different coach nobody will play with you!



Bring them with you when you come to Texas bro. I'd love to check them out. As far as videos of the Chi Sao sections, I have both the EWTO and IWTA versions. Or we can make some more vids when you get here. 

BTW I don't know if you're on FB or not, but I just posted the event for our next annual WT beach retreat. I'm not sure if I can make a post about it here or not though; I seem to remember posting about one of our seminars and admins deleted my post.


----------

